

Humans Did Not Wipe Out the Neanderthals, New Research Suggests - xpto123
http://www.livescience.com/47460-neanderthal-extinction-revealed.html

======
xpto123
Key quote: The new findings suggest that Neanderthals disappeared from Europe
between about 41,000 and 39,000 years ago.

"I think that, for the first time, we have a reliable extinction date for
Neanderthals," said study author Tom Higham, a radiocarbon scientist at the
University of Oxford in England. "This has eluded us for decades."

